
Ask HN: Dashboard tool that displays data along time series? - AznHisoka
I am looking for a dead simple dashboard service that displays a chart with data points along a time series. Let me explain: I want to just push the cpu load of my server to this service every minute (via REST or whatever)<p>when i open the dashboard, it display the trend on how the cpu load changed in a nice line chart. I can also drill down to see the exact cpu load in a particular point of time.<p>Replace CPU load with pageviews or whatever. I dont think the metric should really matter. I am not loooking for something complex with bells and whistles like Klipfolio. whats the easiest tool that can do this?
======
ramiamar
Grafana for dashboarding, and one of [Graphite, InfluxDB, Prometheus] for
collecting, storing, and querying the metrics.

